# Fromm or ACANA dog food?



## K9paws (Aug 29, 2016)

I'm searching for a premium dog food for our new 10 wk old GSD. I have narrowed it down to Fromm Gold/ restart and ACANA. Anyone use these two or have other suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I have used Fromm and very happy with it know family and friends who use acana are very happy with acana both great foods.


----------



## GoldenLabCross (Nov 19, 2016)

We have been using Acana Heritage (the beef/pork/lamb) for about 6 months, since we discovered our dog reacts to chicken. We're very happy with it.


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Cant go wrong with either one, see what your dog prefers taste wise


----------



## Liffey (Jan 12, 2017)

Be aware that Fromm Gold is not grain-free, but they do make grain-free foods. My dog likes Fromm a lot better than he liked Taste of the Wild. Haven't fed Acana.


----------



## 115pounds (Aug 27, 2015)

K9paws said:


> I'm searching for a premium dog food for our new 10 wk old GSD. I have narrowed it down to Fromm Gold/ restart and ACANA. Anyone use these two or have other suggestions?
> Thanks!


Both are 5 star dog foods, both are made in house, which I believe is very important since they have control over cooking the food, suppliers and the quality control. You really can't go wrong with either, but I feel Acana is a nose better.


----------



## K9KOA (Aug 21, 2016)

I haven't tried Acana. We started out feeding Koa Royal Canin - German Shepherd Puppy from 2 months - 4 months and she grew fast but she was scratching lot so we moved to Fromm Heartland Gold Puppy for a couple months and the scratching stopped after a week. We switched over to Fromm Grain Free Surf and Turf at 6 months and just ordered their Hasen Duckenpfeffer recipe just for a little change. What I like with Fromm you can switch to different varieties and it doesn't hurt their stomachs transitioning over. I do feed her the Orijen freeze dried snacks and she loves them. I just cant bring myself to pay $100 a bag for their food. Fromm is about $70 on sale through chewy.com and all of my dogs seem to love it.
She turns 8 months tomorrow and is pushing 70 pounds and is lean.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

They are both great brands ... All of Fromm's 4 Star line is ALS and has good levels of Calcium and Phosphorus for a GSD puppy. Their Gold line are not ALS foods, but most of the puppy formulas look fine for a pup. Acana's foods are ALS, but there are a few formulas that have levels of Calcium and Phosphorus that may be a bit high for a GSD puppy.

You can't go wrong with either brand, just make sure you check the Calcium and Phosphorus levels of whichever formula you choose.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

I have fed both Acana and Fromm, but the Fromm Four Stars, which is more equivalent to Acana ingredient wise. Mine did better on Fromm in terms of nice solid poop


----------

